# New to the forum...and got a new horse!



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome. He looks small. Are you riding him already? In my couture we wait a bit for them to mature.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Welcome Tori! It sounds as if you are an accomplished horse person. Can you tell me what the red cloth around his neck is for? Do you use it like a halter?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and to horse ownership! He has such a cute little head and living on that island sounds really interesting!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum  He sure is cute!


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

churumbeque he is small about 14.1 hands or so. This isn't a large breed but they are very sturdy, mature quickly and built to work. He gets about 20 minutes of lunging and 30 minutes of light riding each day. If I hadn't purchased him he would already be pulling a cart 12 hours a day in the heat because that is what the locals purchased him for. 
Kay Armstrong that is something the locals all use for decoration. They tie them around the horses legs and also all over the harness that they pull carts with. Some of the harnesses are quite elaborate. They also have bells on them as well so you can hear them coming. They put that on him to make him look more fancy so I would purchase him I am sure!
Jan1975, Zexious thnaks for the compliments! 
If everyone looks in the conformation critique forum there are a few better photos of him.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome and what a cutie you have!


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for saving him from 12 hours of work!


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey! I used to live in Indonesia as well, but in Jakarta. I can imagine it's very nice where you live! Very cute horse as well.


----------

